# My car rant



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Our driver and sister in law took our car to LTO calamba and found it was closed .
security guard said closed until may, and no penalties, and my rant on another car related note they went to lipa BPI branch first to pay the car insurance and the last payment on the car, but was told that the OCR will not be released unti July ! As the Bank has not taken any payments from the sisters acct in 3 months due to Covid ! Whats electronic banking for then ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Our driver and sister in law took our car to LTO calamba and found it was closed .
> security guard said closed until may, and no penalties, and my rant on another car related note they went to lipa BPI branch first to pay the car insurance and the last payment on the car, but was told that the OCR will not be released unti July ! As the Bank has not taken any payments from the sisters acct in 3 months due to Covid ! Whats electronic banking for then ?


Were they able to pay off your car since you were at the bank in person, because that sounds like a long trip to Lipa. I don't understand why the LTO has to be closed either because that place is always packed and behind, so how can they justify closing with so much work to do.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Were they able to pay off your car since you were at the bank in person, because that sounds like a long trip to Lipa. I don't understand why the LTO has to be closed either because that place is always packed and behind, so how can they justify closing with so much work to do.


SIster is paying the car tomorrow in the local BPI near Olivarez , BPI Lipa was for the car insurance only, we have to pay the car in the Olivarez branch, its the last payment. Not sure while LTO was closed .


----------

